
Intel's New Chip Wizard Has a Plan to Bring Back the Magic - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/intels-new-chip-wizard-plan-bring-back-magic/
======
tmd83
This is such a weird article that tries to completely ignore that Jim Keller
just came from AMD after a successful stint there. It also tries to completely
ignore the fact that among intel's biggest challenge is not just Moore's law
but a suddenly competitive AMD. The article reads like as if was written
before the latest round of AMD demo but even it was written The CPU landscape
change that happened in the last month.

